# Meat prices



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

I got to thinking of starting a thread about meat prices.
We don't have a general meat catagory, so I'm posting under beef.
If it needs to be moved, I'm sure it will be.
We have a thread about gas prices. And recently Pacanis was mentioning some good deals he got,
with others mentioning their local prices of the day.
I now have the 2 flyers for this week's prices on some meat, so I'll post them. 
And some other things I know I'm paying higher than most on. 
Each week will be different meat, and some other select items, different prices.
I'm jealous of what some of you are paying_._
Here's Pacanis' and others comments:


*10-28-2008, 01:02 PM #1pacanis*

*Where's the beef?*

*In my freezer *

*You remember those ribeyes I picked up last week for 4.99/lb? I saw the store still advertising NY strips for 2.88/lb, so I stopped in to see if they still had the ribeyes. They did. They also had porterhouse loins for 3.99/lb, already frozen.  So the foodsaver and I just had a little session again. I think I'm still going to go back for another ribeye loin. Last week I called the butcher I had boughten a quarter from last year and a front quarter was 2.35/lb and a rear 2.65 or 2.85 (it's written down somewhere), but at these beef prices...... I think I'll just stock up on steaks*
------------------------------------------------------------- 






 10-29-2008, 05:19 PM #*22*GrantsKat
Certified Executive Chef

Ok....I just got my sales flyers form Winn Dixie & Food Lion........ribeyes (choice) are on SALE for $6.99 lb, "savings of $4.50 lb"strip steak (value pack) $8.99 lb "save $4.00 lb"
Its no wonder I dont buy much steak! I wonder if it would be cheaper to drive to PA & pick up some ribeyes & drive back to Florida
-------------------------------------------------------------





 10-31-2008, 08:56 AM #*25*buckytom
Certified Master Chef

i just looked at a local market's specials this week. angus porterhouses for $4.99/lb, choice for $3.99/lb.
-------------------------------------------------------------

10-31-2008, 03:37 PM #*34*GrillingFool
Executive Chef


My local Krogers has whole Beef Sirloin tips $1.99 a pound.
------------------------------------------------------------- 
*That's the end of those prices. Now here's mine.* 
*PUBLIX*
Top Sirloin $4.99lb save $2.00 a lb.
Top Round London Broil $3.99lb save $ .90 a lb.
Chuck Pot Roast $3.99lb save $1.00 a lb.
Boneless Pork Loin Chops $4.99lb save $ .40 a lb.
Boneless,skinless chicken breasts $3.99lb save $1.40 a lb.
1 gal. whole milk $3.59
potatoes, depending on type $4.99-$6.99 for 5lbs.

*WINN-DIXIE*
Ribeye steak bone in $6.99lb save $4.50 a lb
Ribeye steak no bone $7.99lb save $5.00 a lb
NY strip steak $8.99lb save $4.00 a lb.
Eyeround roast $3.49lb save $1.30 a lb.
Boneless pork loin chops $5.39lb-buy 1, get 1 free
Boneless,skinless chicken breasts $4.49 a lb- buy one, get 1 free
1 lb butter 2/$6 save $ .39
5lb yellow, red, idaho potatoes $4.99- buy 1, get 1 free.

_Anyone else think these prices are crazy?_


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

I bought T-bones this past weekend for 3.99 lb.  And skirt steak 1.99 lb.


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> I bought T-bones this past weekend for 3.99 lb.  And skirt steak 1.99 lb.


Those are amazing prices!!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

GB said:


> Those are amazing prices!!!


  YEP.. that is why they don't have any skirt steak left!!!!     Seriously.. I cleaned them out!  Left a few T-bones tho!


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2008)

Skirt steak is one of my favorites. I would have cleaned them out too!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

To make sure we are comparing apples to apples --- Please state if the beef is Choice or Select Grade ---Pkg size is sometimes helpful --- Family packs etc can run... less expensive than 2 packs etc. Also if the beef is a "Branded" product ---Like Certified Angus Beef (CAB) etc.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

No, Uncle Bob, no family packs on any of them. 
They (family packs) are cheaper anyway, so that would be worse!
And no Angus either.
Let's see if the ad says what kind otherwise...

OK, 
Publix TopSirloin, London Broil, Chuck all say "Premium". That's all they carry on the beef.

Winn-Dixie on:
Ribeye w/ bone and w/o bone and NY Strip, and Eyeround, all say choice. (that's lower grade that Publix! Wowwie!)

*PUBLIX*
Top Sirloin $4.99lb save $2.00 a lb.
Top Round London Broil $3.99lb save $ .90 a lb.
Chuck Pot Roast $3.99lb save $1.00 a lb.
Boneless Pork Loin Chops $4.99lb save $ .40 a lb.
Boneless,skinless chicken breasts $3.99lb save $1.40 a lb.

*WINN-DIXIE*
Ribeye steak bone in $6.99lb save $4.50 a lb
Ribeye steak no bone $7.99lb save $5.00 a lb
NY strip steak $8.99lb save $4.00 a lb.
Eyeround roast $3.49lb save $1.30 a lb.
Boneless pork loin chops $5.39lb-buy 1, get 1 free


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2008)

Quicksilver, the Publix prices for chicken and pork are higher than here in MA.   Our boneless pork chops are less than $3.00 and the chicken breasts are regularly $2.99 a pound with sale prices of $1.99 a pound.

"Premium" is not a recognized quality grade for beef.  It's a marketing term.  Choice is the highest grade you would expect to see in a supermarket.  Prime is the top grade and hard for the average consumer to find.  Beef grades are prime, choice and select.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Quicksilver...I wasn't meaning you in particular ---just for everyone else moving forward in the thread...

Oh--- "Premium" is not a recognied USDA grade of beef...Most grocery chains offer either "Choice" or the next lower grade of "Select". 

Publixs is however getting a "Premium" price for some of their beef!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

So what are the main differences between prime, choice and select?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2008)

From what I've been noticing in the meat dept's around here, it seems like they are offering sales on steaks that look (or actually are) pretty good, but chuck roasts and hamburger prices are high. They could always be had for under 2.00/lb, but certainly not anymore. However, you can still get good deals on pork; assorted loin chops and country style ribs, for under 2.00/lb.
Are these the effects of the hoof and mouth scare from a while back? Why do the cheaper cuts of pork seem unchanged in price? That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> So what are the main differences between prime, choice and select?


 
I believe it's the marbling.
And there is another grade, utility.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Quicksilver, the Publix prices for chicken and pork are higher than here in MA. Our boneless pork chops are less than $3.00 and the chicken breasts are regularly $2.99 a pound with sale prices of $1.99 a pound.
> 
> "Premium" is not a recognized quality grade for beef. It's a marketing term. Choice is the highest grade you would expect to see in a supermarket. Prime is the top grade and hard for the average consumer to find. Beef grades are prime, choice and select.


 
_Oh, okay. But that's what the ads say. So how would that translate? What grade. Each place, the meat looks nice. Although Winn-Dixie tends to cut their steaks alittle thinner, which I like, as I don't want to eat that much meat with each meal. Plus, I don't like my meat rare, just medium, and I've gotten used to how to cook their thickness to how I like._


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

Sattie said:
			
		

> So what are the main differences between prime, choice and select?


 



In the simplest terms... Intramuscular fat (marbling) percentage in the flesh. More marbling...higher grade....higher price....better flavor...more tenderness.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> _Oh, okay. But that's what the ads say. So how would that translate? What grade. Each place, the meat looks nice..._


 

If they aren't telling you what the grade is, I'd guess it's a lower grade and they don't want to call attention to it.  I believe it's required info on the label.  If it's not there, ask the meat manager.

Bottom line, if you're happy with the quality of the meat, ther is no issue.  It's just that the store may be charging higher prices for lower grade meats by hiding the grade info.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with Andy...Retailers who sell/promote USDA Choice Grade beef are proud of the fact. It is normally pointed out at every opportunity in advertising that "We Only Sell Choice Beef" or something similar. They apply USDA choice lables (shields) to every package a lot of the time. Retailers who do not buy or sell USDA Choice come up with Clever descriptive adjectives to describe their beef products...One small retailer near me uses "Certified Black Canyon Beef"... Clearly a play on the Certified Black Angus branded beef....He is selling USDA Select beef. 
I've heard of Publix Markets...I don't know what they sell....My guess would be if it's not promoted as USDA Choice...it's USDA Select.
No matter....Shop where it makes you happy!!

Enjoy!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

Uncle Bob, "No matter....Shop where it makes you happy!!"

I'd love to, but I think Pacanis lives too far, with gas prices and all.
But thanks the 2 of you for your info. Maybe you've educated more than just me. - I hope?!?


----------



## simpleisgood (Nov 3, 2008)

If a meat processor wants to have their meat graded by the USDA they have to pay a fee.  USDA grading is optional therefore much of the meat on the market is ungraded.

USDA grades include prime, choice, select, standard, commercial, utility, cutter and canner.  In addition there are sub-grades.  There are 3 different levels of prime and choice, and 2 different levels of select and standard.  Prime, choice, and select are the grades that you can generally buy as consumers.

I am lucky that prime grade beef is readily available in my area.  The best deals going right now are the USDA prime "market steak", which is the eye of the chuck, and USDA prime "chateaubriand", which is a thick cut top sirloin.  Both are $7.99/lb.  USDA prime rib-eyes are going for $16.99/lb and fillet mignon can be had for $22.99/lb.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Uncle Bob, "No matter....Shop where it makes you happy!!"
> 
> I'd love to, but I think Pacanis lives too far, with gas prices and all.
> But thanks the 2 of you for your info. Maybe you've educated more than just me. - I hope?!?


 
Hah! I'm wondering how far I'll need to travel for jalapenos. I had to go to two different stores yesterday just to round up 25 or so, and they weren't exactly the size I needed either. Wally World's jalapenos got bypassed entirely as they were old and dented looking.
It's kinda funny how foods are so much more readily available in certain areas. There's still one more store I want to try, that isn't even all that close, to see if they have skirt steaks and the like.... and good jalapenos while I'm at it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2008)

simpleisgood said:


> ...and USDA prime "chateaubriand", which is a thick cut top sirloin. Both are $7.99/lb...


 

Interesting labeling when you consider that chateaubriand is a tenderloin cut, NOT top sirloin. Properly sold, it would go for the $22/lb price of the filet mignon.


----------



## attie (Nov 3, 2008)

We have just two grades here mostly, "budget" and "prime", then they might say "lot fed" or "grass fed" or sometimes "grain fed"
Our local Meatworks is coming to the end of their season so prices have risen. Rib eye [cube roll to us] is selling for about US$3.50lb for "budget" and around US$10/$11lb for "prime". The vast majority of meat processed here locally is for the US market and because it is a seasonal operation and jobs are plentiful we import most of the workers. I'm not absolutely sure but I think this years' crew came from Brazil.
The cheapest meat by far for us is Canadian pork, this week I see leg roasts going for app US$2.50lb


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> So what are the main differences between prime, choice and select?


Right you are, Andy.  The designation to look for if you are looking for graded beef is USDA.  There is so much private labelling around, most, in my opinion, designed to mislead, or at best to confuse.  Chances are, if it has a private label (Managers choice, Premium, etc) you are getting select grade beef.  For many applications, there is nothing wrong with that.  It may require a marinade or longer cooking.
Sattie, beef is graded based on marbeling and yield.  A DA grader actually examines each carcass and stamps it with a blue label on each breaking cut  You will not typically see the grade stamp on individual retail piece.  Prime is the top grade, then choice, then select.  In general, the higher the grade, the better tasting and and more tender the beef.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 4, 2008)

The store I go to, ShopRite is having a sale on London Broil $1.99 a pound and it is choice meat.


----------



## simpleisgood (Nov 4, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting labeling when you consider that chateaubriand is a tenderloin cut, NOT top sirloin. Properly sold, it would go for the $22/lb price of the filet mignon.


 
Andy, I have also seen tenderloin marketed as chateaubriand, but Darrell Corti, internationally respected food and wine expert who was recently inducted into the "Vintners Hall of Fame" of the Culinary Institute of America, calls his thick cut top sirloin chateaubriand; so who am I to argue?

Here is a link to a picture of Corti's chateaubriand on their website:

Chateaubriand steak at Corti Brothers


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2008)

simpleisgood said:


> Andy, I have also seen tenderloin marketed as chateaubriand, but Darrell Corti, internationally respected food and wine expert who was recently inducted into the "Vintners Hall of Fame" of the Culinary Institute of America, calls his thick cut top sirloin chateaubriand; so who am I to argue?
> 
> Here is a link to a picture of Corti's chateaubriand on their website:
> 
> Chateaubriand steak at Corti Brothers


 

Never heard of the Corti brothers but I would argue with them.  If you were to google the term, you would find all reputable references are to the tenderloin.

If you've ever had real chateaubriand, you would feel cheated if you were served top sirloin as chateaubriand.  It's not even close to a reasonable substitute.  The tenderloin is a very tender and distinctly flavored cut.  Top sirloin is tougher and not well marbled cut.  The taste is not the same.

Just my take on the subject.


----------



## simpleisgood (Nov 4, 2008)

Andy, I understand that "Chateuabriand" is most often a name attributed to tenderloin, but when you go to the store, it is obvious that what they call CB is not fillet mignon, and if you ask them what CB is they will tell you that it is a thick cut top sirloin. 

Corti. Bros. actually doesn't carry USDA prime fillet mignon very often, but one of Darrell Corti's protege's, David Berkeley, who opened his own store, carries it regularly.

Darrell Corti has been an icon to local foodies and restauranteurs for decades, and is truly an internationally recognized expert. Google Darrell Corti and you can read for yourself. 

Here are a few links from 2 of California's most prominent newspapers attesting to his standing. Notice the comments by Alice Waters of "Chez Panisse", and "Gourmet" magazines editor Ruth Reichal:

http://www.latimes.com/features/food/la-fo-corti10-2008sep10,0,968086.story

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/09/14/WI37S0R6D.DTL

The LA Times article states, "He is deeply knowledgeable on a wide variety of culinary topics and always willing to share that knowledge. For many food lovers, before there was Google, there was Darrell.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2008)

My issue is that CB is a classic recipe and cut of meat.  Assigning the name CB to a top sirloin is nothing more than a marketing ploy to give an air of quality or 'class' to a cheaper cut of meat.  

That the Corti Brothers are well known in your area and 'knowledgeable' tells me they don't care for accuracy in food labeling as much as intentionally making something less expensive appear to be something more expensive for their own purposes.  

I guess we are going to have to disagree on this issue.


----------



## miniman (Nov 7, 2008)

I've just got back with my meat order - 
a hindquarter of beef - 76.36kg at £4 a kg = £305
half a pig - 32kg at £3.86 kg =£117.76

My freezers are now bulging at the seams.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 5, 2008)

Pork butt. $1.19/lb!
Oh yeah, I got a couple. I'm going to cut them in half, about 3-1/2 to 4 lb pieces and freeze them  :^)


----------



## NAchef (Dec 9, 2008)

Last steaks I bought were Prime ribeyes at $15/lb


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

Is that normal for UT?


----------



## NAchef (Dec 9, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Is that normal for UT?


 

Most markets do not sell Prime beef here but when I want a good steak then I will go to the ones that do. Yea, the price is pretty normal for around here.

I will try to post some ad prices soon.


----------



## NAchef (Dec 9, 2008)

Smiths-
Boneless New York Steak - $6.99/ lb
Pork Butt Roast  - $1.69/lb
Pork Loin or Rib Chops  -  $2.79/lb
London Broil  -  $2.49/lb


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are the meats I picked up for this week:
Chicken drums and thighs for $1.49/lb
USDA Choice Round Bone Chuck Roast $1.99/lb
USDA Choice Delmonico Steak $2.99/lb
USDA Choice Ribeye Steak $2.99/lb

Is that good? I know for around here that is pretty good for the grocery stores. The butchers have way better cuts but at $3 or more per lb than these so those are a treat reserved mostly for summer, LOL.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 6, 2009)

You got choice ribeyes for $2.99/lb?  That's a got darn doorbuster!  

I just called in cutting instructions for a mixed quarter of organically raised beef (not certified, but I know the people and am comfortable knowing exactly what I'm getting versus mass market).  I'm paying the farmer $1.50/lb hanging weight and $0.40/lb to Maplewood for processing.  I asked for as little ground beef as possible, and all the HTF cuts like hanger, skirt, brisket, chuck eye, etc. in addition to the t-bones, rib eyes, t-loins, and such.  My family doesn't love roasts either, so I tried to get the most out of it.  By the time I got to asking about the Newport cut, she said "Andrea, put the cookbooks away!" LOL


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 6, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> You got choice ribeyes for $2.99/lb?  That's a got darn doorbuster!
> 
> I just called in cutting instructions for a mixed quarter of organically raised beef (not certified, but I know the people and am comfortable knowing exactly what I'm getting versus mass market).  I'm paying the farmer $1.50/lb hanging weight and $0.40/lb to Maplewood for processing.  I asked for as little ground beef as possible, and all the HTF cuts like hanger, skirt, brisket, chuck eye, etc. in addition to the t-bones, rib eyes, t-loins, and such.  My family doesn't love roasts either, so I tried to get the most out of it.  By the time I got to asking about the Newport cut, she said "Andrea, put the cookbooks away!" LOL



I was surprised to see that as well, usually they just say "USDA Grade" which as discussed before means less than Choice grade. They only had 4 packages left, so I had a hunch I was stealin em! LOL. Well, assuming they didn't 'mislabel' them that is... I don't think they did, great marbling and nice and thick cut. Marinading now for tomorrows dinner!

That's too funny about the cookbook remark, LOL


----------



## Seven S (Jan 6, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> My issue is that CB is a classic recipe and cut of meat.  Assigning the name CB to a top sirloin is nothing more than a marketing ploy to give an air of quality or 'class' to a cheaper cut of meat.
> 
> That the Corti Brothers are well known in your area and 'knowledgeable' tells me they don't care for accuracy in food labeling as much as intentionally making something less expensive appear to be something more expensive for their own purposes.
> 
> I guess we are going to have to disagree on this issue.



I totally agree... i simply do not understand why people/vendors/companies choose to "redefine" classic terms and cuts to suit their own purposes and then create these confusions.  I can accept getting creative (ie. Certified Canyon Beef) since they arent passing it off as Certified Angus, but to call a Top Sirloin portion Chateaubriand when it is well-known it is the center portion of the tenderloin is ludicrous.  

This is almost as bad as "Prime Rib" - a rib roast that is not of USDA Prime is simply not "Prime Rib".  As a matter of fact, I think Hardee's (Carl Jr out west) now has a "Prime Rib Sandwich" or something like that.  Probably some compressed, beef and water product composed of who-knows-what-else... Prime Rib... I think NOT.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm ... here we almost always prefer the tenderloin cut.  But given the choice between prime grade sirloin and a lesser grade of tenderloin, I'd go with the sirloin.  

Here's a bit of trivia that will likely be debated until the end of time.
Chateaubriand Facts, History and Trivia


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 6, 2009)

Prime has a lot of marbling and is gorgeous. The marbling makes the meat tender and flavorful
Choice is leaner.
Select is commercial grade--the lowest and finds its way into canned chili and soups etc.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 6, 2009)

Seven S said:


> I totally agree... i simply do not understand why people/vendors/companies choose to "redefine" classic terms and cuts to suit their own purposes and then create these confusions.  I can accept getting creative (ie. Certified Canyon Beef) since they arent passing it off as Certified Angus, but to call a Top Sirloin portion Chateaubriand when it is well-known it is the center portion of the tenderloin is ludicrous.
> 
> This is almost as bad as "Prime Rib" - a rib roast that is not of USDA Prime is simply not "Prime Rib".  As a matter of fact, I think Hardee's (Carl Jr out west) now has a "Prime Rib Sandwich" or something like that.  Probably some compressed, beef and water product composed of who-knows-what-else... Prime Rib... I think NOT.


Misleading grading or implying quality that is not there often works.  Example:  Certified Angul Beef is not a grade, but a marketing tool to convince the market that Angus is superior to other breeds of cattle.  Certified Angul need contain only half or more Angus, and must meet 9 other criteria, but carries little weight.  There is no reason that other beef breeds should be of lesser quality than Angus.  Check out the definition of Certified Angus.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 6, 2009)

pacanis said:


> Is that normal for UT?


 

I bought 4 ribeye steaks last weekend. No bone. Both stores said it was "Prime" 

1st place was the local Albertsons at $10.99/lb

2nd place Harmons (local grocer & the only place I like to buy meat) $16.99/lb

The steaks at Harmons are much better, which they should be for price difference.


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend talking with a local restaurateur about buying from them.  The prices they get are far superior to the grocery store and butcher prices (in most circumstances) and if they can make a couple of bucks off of you just for placing a phone call, they will probably be very happy.  I don't know the state to state legality of this, but it is worth a shot.  Another bonus of buying from a restaurant is hermetically sealed packaging.  I can keep my steaks on the shelf for a minimum of 28 days (as long as they don't have a bone and the packaging isn't damaged).  You don't dare try that with a saran wrapped grocery store steak.


----------

